# Scheduling OBS



## Macnrayna (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi, I have been using OBS to stream a scheduled livestream twice a week. I know that i can setup Windows Task Scheduler or create an Auto Hot Key to start and stop streaming on a schedule (day and hour of the week). However, will there be an update in the near future that will have the scheduling built in. I can't see how this wouldn't benefit many users who have a regularly scheduled "broadcast".

Thanks

Macnrayna


----------



## R1CH (Jun 18, 2017)

VLC or ffmpeg is better suited for scheduling pre-recorded content.


----------

